# Have any of you rented out your SA timeshare week?



## skimble (Jul 20, 2010)

If you've rented out your week in SA, I'd be interested in knowing how you did it.


----------



## philemer (Jul 25, 2010)

One of my resorts, Tenbury, send me the paperwork to rent out my week because it's near where they played the World Cup. Unfortunately, I had already banked & traded it.


----------



## skimble (Jul 31, 2010)

Was the rental paperwork through the resort management system, or was this an outside agency who was going to do the rental?  
I need to find a decent agency to do the rental for me, and I'm wanting a referral.  
I own a prime coastal holiday week in the best surfing spot in the world-- JBay.  I think I can get a decent sum on a rental... I'm just hoping for a tip on who and how.


----------



## philemer (Aug 17, 2010)

It was from the resort management. Sorry.


----------

